# Puppy Imprinting?



## Virago15 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi! 

I am getting a new GSD puppy in November and I am really very excited. This will not be my first GSD, but will be my first puppy in over two years, and I feel like things have changed quite a bit since then!  The new puppy will be my IPO prospect and I was told by my trainer that when I get the puppy, I should start imprinting. I've tried searching for this topic, but have not found much. What exactly is imprinting and what does it involve? 

Just for fun - the puppies name will be Virago von der Bravo (Vera, for short), and her pedigree is listed below (I am not able to post links because I'm a new member, but their registered names are listed on the pedigree database):

Sire: Kurkey's Jimmy

Dam: Tatum vom Patiala


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It seems to mean socialization. Though I suggest you ask your trainer for specifics.

For further information:

This article explains it puppy development stages | Wonder Puppy

This video is with an older puppy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoK2-uB9y0


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Everyone will have a different idea/explanation of puppy imprinting.

Here are just a couple of our examples. We feel that all pups, no matter what their future holds.... should have this type of imprinting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNOxux5q57A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmfWkn7ykgs

*Talk to the breeder you purchased your pup from* and ask them what they have done to start the pup, we start ours within days of birth.

Figure out what it is you want to do with your pup, what is your eventual goal and then go from there. 


Good luck and have fun with your pup.

Kim


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I start imprinting IPO obedience between 7-8 weeks old


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

*Awesome work GatorDog! *

Virago- these are just some examples of puppy imprinting, and while both examples are directed to different types of work , what they have in common is that they are providing the pups with achievable goals. Win win

Achievable goals = building confidence in your pup. Capture their attention before they encounter fear or negativity.

People/Animals - in times of stress will revert back to their "Comfort Zone", what saved me? Fight or Flight?

The importance of puppy imprinting is to provide your pup with a Positive Comfort Zone. 

By providing your pup with a positive Comfort Zone they continue to learn, explore, adapt and overcome!

Hopefully some other members will post their videos or ideas.

Kim


----------

